#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  PETREL Training Series

## nazrul_zin

Hi All,
I will upload some material that I have in my pocket. Enjoy...

Training 1:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: PETREL Training Series

----------


## amahaminer

thanks alor     waiting for the rest

----------


## os12

Dear nazrul_zin,
Thanks a lot!

----------


## os12

Dear nazrul_zin,
Thanks a lot!

----------


## nazrul_zin

Another chapter:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


 :Friendly Wink:

----------


## nazrul_zin

Another chapter:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nazrul_zin

Two more chapters added:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## seel_20

Links are dead please upload again
Thanks

----------


## gustavohd

Hi, your link does not work. Would you please reload? Thank You. Gustavo Hernandez

----------


## abdou2403

Hi friends,
Could anybody help to find this *NEXT COURSE* plz: *Petrel Petroleum System-based Play-to-Prospect Exploration*

----------


## abdou2403

Hi friends,
Could anybody help to find this *NEXT COURSE* plz: *Petrel Petroleum System-based Play-to-Prospect Exploration*

----------


## ugur07

Reupload them please.

----------


## Don Stroma

Please guys, somebody re-upload the files, the links are all dead

See More: PETREL Training Series

----------


## geo81

links don t work anylonger :Moody:

----------


## ranalli

please share again

----------


## Adidas

Thank you ver much

----------


## Michaelmow

for you      :Wink:  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Michaelmow

for good      :Wink:  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

